# Spider's story: a tale of neglect ( u gotta read UPDATED 3/26/2011 )



## redtailgal (Mar 19, 2011)

...............


----------



## helmstead (Mar 19, 2011)

Good for you for calling AC.  That is horrific, just horrific.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 20, 2011)

That is just horrible.  You are wonderful to be willing to take this on.  Here is hoping spider perks up a bit very soon.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Wolves are to good for your friend....make it alligators, they'll suffer more.

Good on you for trying to get AC to help, and for taking in the ones you can.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (Mar 20, 2011)

to animal control, too.



 to you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

That was great that you took them in and are willing to take the rest of the herd in. Since you already have B Complex, you could give him B Complex daily for a few days. Unfortunately, you just need time and patience.

Good luck with them and I hope they all do well for you. 

Also I hope that person gets the book thrown at them for such horrible neglect.


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't believe AC gave them 14 days, insane.  

Good luck!  What a great thing you are doing!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't remember from the other thread what kind of milk you have been feeding spider, or if this was suggested, but their is a high calorie milk mix that might help.

You take a gallon of whole milk

poor out 3 cups

add 1 can evaporated milk(not the sweetened condensed)
1 cup buttermilk(highest calories, highest fat if possible)
and 1 cup honey. 

Since this is very high calorie, and he isn't eating a full feeding, it may help.  

You wouldn't have to do all of this or exactly this way. You could just mix one bottle to try it, and see if he would  drink it. I would start out slow, just add a spoonful of eveaported milk, see what he does, then try adding a little honey to the bottle. 

Don't know what your weather is like, but fresh air and running around on the grass is always good for them, so if you haven't taken them outside to play, I would recommend it. 


When I had read your last post, I was thinking to myself, where did these kids come from that their mom died and they hadn't eaten in 24 hours? Your story is very sad, but I am not completely surprised to read it, but worse than I had thought.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! That is horrible! Glad you are taking care of them now.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 20, 2011)

I would just try to get calories in him, maybe feeding him 4 times a day if he is weak and not drinking much.  I might suggest more of a confinment area so they don't expend what they are eating on exercise until they gain a bit. I'd keep water and hay within their reach.

 A high calorie formula is a great idea. Not sure about 1 cup of honey in the formula (tho I think the buttermilk/evaporated milk added is ideal), when we do for puppies it's only a couple of tablespoons of sweetner, I'd wonder about scouring with so much sugar. I'd also add some natural culture yogurt to the formula or some probiotic powder.

Not sure where you are located but I would put an emergency call into your State Veterinarian. It might be that the local animal control are lax. That situation is horrific and all the goats will be dead in 14 days.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 20, 2011)

That is just awful.  to those irresponsible people!!!
 for those babies!


----------



## Fat Bottom Farm (Mar 20, 2011)

That is just awful.  My Lilli had triplets this morning and your post just breaks my heart. I hope animal control takes their jobs seriously and fights for those who can not fight for themselves.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 20, 2011)

Sickening.... just sickening!!!!!! God bless you for taking those poor babies. I hope they pull through for you and you're able to rescue the rest of the herd. Shame on those "friends" to treat their animals so poorly. I never do understand how someone can treat animals in such a poor way. They should absolutely get the book thrown at them. Shame on AC too for the 14 days. What do they possibly think is going to change in 14 days  You are a saint for helping those babies and even offering to take the rest of the herd. Keep us posted on how the babies are doing and if you get the others.  to you!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 20, 2011)

IT'S HARD TO TAKE IN..WE ALL TAKE HUGE STEPS IN ORDER TO SAVE A WEAK KID OR A MAMA, WE STAY AWAKE FOR HOURS ON END MAKING SURE SOMEONE IS DRINKING, OR WATCHING ONE IN LABOR, I DON'T THINK I COULD HAVE WALKED AWAY EITHER, LAST WEEK WHEN DH SENT ME TO GET 3 BABY BOERS, TWO WERE FINE, BUT ONE HAD JUST BEEN BORN EARLIER THAT DAY, AND IT WAS THE ONLY GIRL LEFT AND MAMA HAD TRIPLETS, SO I SAID YOU KNOW I GOT COLUSTRUM AT HOME, I'LL TAKE HER. GOD BLESS YOU AND GOOD LUCK.


----------



## julieq (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if AC gave them 14 days because they were 'just goats' and not dogs or some other animal?  

Thanks for trying to at least save some though.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

............


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing fine with them. Keep doing what you are doing. Great job!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2011)

.................


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

They are just too cute!


----------



## jessica117 (Mar 20, 2011)

They are adorable!!!  So glad to hear that the others will have a loving home too!  Good luck with your babies!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful babies, looks like you've got it all under control. They look happy. Am very glad to hear animal control stepped up.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

They look well on their way to being happy, healthy goats.  Great job!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!

(And they are manipulative their entire lives....learn this line:  "It is a good thing you are CUTE!!!!  )


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Very, very cute fellas.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 20, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!!! So sorry to hear about Shadow  You did everything you could for him. Also sending prayers for Piglet. What a cutie!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2011)

..............


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

I really am sorry for all you're going through trying to help these guys.
Your decision to keep a good attitude about it all is wonderful.  


Where are you located?

Are you going to disbud / band him or leave him as he is?  
(Just wondering)

I hope he continues to come out of his shell, eat well, and thrive for you.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2011)

................


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

Where are you located?  Perhaps someone here can help you out with a buddy for Spider.  

I am sorry you lost the others.  It was out of your hands before you got there. 

Spider will have a very good home.  I am certain of it.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am in Iredell County, North Carolina.  Where rednecks come from.


Ok, first check Craigslist.  

Second, try dairy goat breeder listings, they will sometimes sell wethers for a good price.  Your local 4-H may have some names as well.

3rd, I will probably be delivering a truck load of goats to a place in Winston-Salem this summer.  For the price I am getting for those, I think I could spare one from the bunch.  Not 100% sure on this yet, I am still working out the details......

You made sure those babies had a warm, safe place so even though you could not save them, you made thier passing painless.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2011)

................


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2011)

..................


----------



## chandasue (Mar 21, 2011)

He'll need a new buddy. You don't want him learning it's ok to headbutt you as he gets older.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 21, 2011)

Also check kijiji.com   It's an ebay site that animal sales are permitted on. And it's a free listing.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2011)

...............


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 21, 2011)

Redtail, what State are you in?


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am in Iredell County, North Carolina.  Where rednecks come from.
> 
> Sigh, have been scouring the papers and classified looking for baby goats, not having much luck.  I am finding a lot of Pigmy's, but I really dont want something that small.  I am also finding lots of register Boer's, but I dont want something that expensive, lol.
> 
> ...


Ang: Have you tried the Ag Dept's marketing site? That's where I found mine. Will attempt to attach the link...

http://www.ncagr.gov/markets/livestock/goatandsheep/index.htm


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2011)

.................


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, you're WAAAAAYYYYYYY over there.   I have 2 thee week old bucklings and one hasn't been sold yet but I'm a LONG ways from you.

good luck with your search.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Mar 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol had just pulled them up in another window when I read your post.
> 
> thanks


Great! I haven't been to ours, but I'll betcha every county has a market. I've heard a lot of animals are sold there. Ours is on Wednesdays.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

These people are in Germanton, NC and have wethers for $100

http://buffalocreekfarmnc.com/nubian_buckkids.html

Lawndale, NC  kids due in the next few weeks, bucks/wethers to be sold at $75

http://heavenlyblessingsfarm.webs.com/kiddingschedule.htm

I really want this special baby to have a buddy.


----------



## getchasome (Mar 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ok Spider ate well at noon, about five ounces.  He was very clingy and was trying to lick my chin at nurse at the same time.
> 
> Wonder how milky goat slobber is for the complextion?
> 
> ...


this made me laugh, it is good to hear that he is thriving!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 21, 2011)

..............


----------



## getchasome (Mar 21, 2011)

you sound like such a good goat mama   I read your threads and was so sorry to hear about the other two ... this thread has a happy ending


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am going in the morning to look at two bucklings.  One is two months old and momma has dried up.  The other is a week old and momma had quints and needs relieve.  50$ for the pair, or 30$ for one.  sigh.......................................
> 
> 
> STOP IT!  I said no laughing!


YEA!   I recommend just getting one.  If you get two they may just bond with each other and not with Spider.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

Generally speaking, I don't treat 'soft' poops.  I only medicate them if they're A) extremely young or B) shooting watery stuff all over.

I know w/ your other losses and the rough start he had you're not wanting to take any chances, 
 but I'm afraid you'll stop him up, which can be even worse. 

I really like this gelling electrolyte mix, TSC and Jeffers Livestock (online) sell it.   I don't use it unless they're really watery, but it's a good thing to keep on hand.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/revitilyte-gelling-3.5-oz-pouch/camid/LIV/cp/VP-R3/

Don't mix the whole pouch, I'd use 3-4 TBS for 6 oz of water, and just give him that instead of a bottle.  If he's firm w/ his next poop, try milk again.

With the stressfull day he had yesterday, I'm not surprised his poop is a little off.

Also, I really like giving probios whenever the poop is off, or I medicate for anything.  
Some folks say they don't need it until they develop a rumen, but I use probiotics myself (myriad stomach issues) and I don't have a rumen either.  
It won't hurt, and I've seen it help sickly-tummied kids in the past.

And I agree w/ getting just one.  All he needs now is to be rejected / picked on by some 'buddies'...kids can be so cruel....


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Mar 22, 2011)

If you haven't found a companioin I have a lamancha buckling born this past Friday or a 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Alpine doeling 2weeks old that you are more than welcome too I also have 2 Alpine doelings if you are interested I'm in Dobson about 5 miles off exit 93 on I-77

ETA


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 22, 2011)

That lamancha buckling is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2011)

.................


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pictures?   Where are the pictures?  (arms crossed and foot tapping)


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2011)

...............


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 22, 2011)

Aww... all of this warms my heart. Spider sounds like he's doing great! And I love the sound of a new brother for him. Please take pictures!!!! We all NEEEEEED pictures!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2011)

...............


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cute little guy! How about Zeke?


----------



## chandasue (Mar 22, 2011)

They're both adorable. I'm terrible at coming up with names... How about Grasshopper.

I have one of those LDGs too! Here the ground squirrels and voles have more to fear than the grasshoppers. Too bad my goats HATE him and pummel him at every given chance, so he stays in the house which doesn't make him much of an LDG...   But he did chase off a couple stray dogs the other day so he earns his keep now and then.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 22, 2011)

Both very cute!  How about Cricket?  Or Charlie (the reasoning being Charlotte the spider, and you have Spider and since the new guy is well, a guy, Charlotte wouldn't work, but Charlie would!)?


----------



## PJisaMom (Mar 22, 2011)

My daughter (9) suggested "Harvestman"... because she says that is the scientific name for a Daddy Long Leg... to go with Spider!  

My 7 year old said "Chris".... 'cause that's a boys name!

Other thoughtful suggestions: 

Christopher (guess who said that one!)

Or 

Midnight Marshmallow

Arachnid

BeetleJuice

Cockroach  

eta:  Webster

Have fun with the new little guy!  Been following your story and my heart goes out to you!  Good luck with them both!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2011)

....................


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 22, 2011)

Or you could name him Wilbur since the Charlotte's web thing came up. But he reminds me of a cat I used to have (same coloring) his name was Gideon. Then there was one other thought you know that story that goes "said the spider to the fly" well FLY would be a cute name and it would go with spider according to that little story. Good luck picking his name.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats, he's beautiful!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 22, 2011)

Both are so cute! 

That is a horrible story, some people just should not be allowed to have animals. We have a lady here who is like that, she's a hoarder running an "animal rescue" (mostly she buys goats that are for sale as meat because she believes eating meat is cruel) but she has no money and she's homeless anyway. She's out in the desert with a few nasty old trailer houses and about 300 goats that breed uncontrolled because she can't afford to keep them fenced and she doesn't believe in castration. She thinks it's nothing to lose 50 kids every spring to coccidiosis, tetanus, pneumonia, etc, because, as she says, "when you have so many it's normal'! I adopted a doe from her last year. This was a really tall LaMancha type doe who should have been 150 pounds. She was barely 80, and also pregnant. She had twin 2-pound bucklings shortly after we got her and one died after 48 hours, he never did stand or nurse, and I was tube feeding him, but his lungs were not working right and he died in my arms in bed with me. This doe's feet were about five inches overgrown, and she was so thin and bony that she had sores on her body from where she laid down. She was older than the lady told us she was, and we were not able to save her.  Animal control has been called many times, but they won't do anything because there is no law here about the number of goats you can keep in a certain size property, and as long as there is water in the pens they  won't charge her with neglect, and they won't take the animals anyway because what would they do with hundreds of unadoptable goats? 

This is Snow White after two weeks of stuffing her full of high fat/high calorie food and a couple of days before kidding, and her feet after two trimming sessions. I don't know how anyone could call living like this being rescued. It would have been a mercy if someone ate her when she was a kid.  











I'm glad you were able to save little Spider from such bad owners. Really, what's the point in owning goats if you're going to stand by and let them die?


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 22, 2011)

My 5 year old said he looks like a cow... therefore, our vote is to name him "Moo". But what do we know... we have a chicken named Cake because we allowed the (then 4 year old) to name her right after having his birthday (as in, Birthday Cake, YES)

E.T.A. Spider is looking awesome!!!! Nice work to the both of you


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider and Holstein. 
Then your next goat could be Clydesdale after the horse!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 22, 2011)

Ariel, there are those who think that poor doe in your picture is in good dairy condition....   That is why these things go on.  People can convince themselves of anything.

You are both wonderful for rescuing.


----------



## jessica117 (Mar 22, 2011)

He's adorable!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr. New Guy is loud, I take it?  

He's cute, he looks a lot like my girl Ellie.

Congrats on finding Spider a friend...even if he doesn't agree just yet.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are both adorable and looking real good.  They will be buddies soon enough.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2011)

................


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 23, 2011)

Tarantula? WEBSTER?
Lol, Spider and Webster (Web for short?).

Um... I don't know. Hoover sounds funny though. 
I named a duck Toaster once, just for the heck of it. Her mom was named Buff Mama because she was a buff duck, and her dad was Flynn. Other names I've had for ducks are Peridot, Periwinkle, Periscope, Daimler, Denali, Fleetwood, Featherweight (even though she was huge!), Sawyer, Maji ("water" in Swahili), Mizu ("water" in Japanese), K.C., Cadbury, Big Duck (ooh, so original), Mudslide, Rokie, Scuttlebutt, Beetle, Magpie...
Then there's Salem, Saxton, Jack, Blossom (a little bit feminine, lol), Bean, Dibble, Darby, Thornton (AKA Thorn), Eyepatch (turkey with a cloudy eye, he hatched out that way), Blackbeard (black Spanish turkey), Turkey Lurkey (not so good for a goat, unless you want a goat named Turkey... )... Random names I've made up like Airet, Kerrang... Hmm, I can't seem to think of any more! Oh well. Maybe some of them will help?

I'm glad there are people to help out these poor guys and gals from their terrible situation. I wish more would think along the lines of "Hey, it's alive and has feelings and nerve endings. I bet it wouldn't like living like that." etc and give the animal some decent care, sheesh. :/


----------



## freemotion (Mar 23, 2011)

The really sad thing about neglect is that it takes so little effort to keep them properly.  They don't need fancy stuff, just a snug and dry place to hang out, and food and water twice a day.  Simple.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 23, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> The really sad thing about neglect is that it takes so little effort to keep them properly.  They don't need fancy stuff, just a snug and dry place to hang out, and food and water twice a day.  Simple.


I know, you'd think people would get the hint with PURE GREEN water (if there's any at all in the pen) that something isn't quite right with this picture. When a goat up and dies on you, you have to step in and care for the kids, this isn't a wild bunch of animals we're talking about that would die in nature without their mother, we're talking about goats YOU bought/acquired/bred, so YOU are responsible for them and their kids.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2011)

..............


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 24, 2011)

.................


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2011)

They steal our hearts, that's what.  Adorable little open heart surgery surgeons, they are...the goat w/ the most stolen human hearts hanging on his rearview mirror wins.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 24, 2011)

..................


----------



## ksj0225 (Mar 24, 2011)

Python dust.  But some disagree on whether or not you can use it on kids...


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 24, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Um Ok so Hoover the Brat started SCREAMING early (6am) this morning. Scared the poop out of me, so I ran down to the barn only to find that he wanted his bottle. the little snot.


So were you wearing your pajamas?  I always seem to be running out to the barn in inappropriate clothing.  

I use Pyton dust, but have never used it on little ones so I can't help you there. 

Sounds like they are doing just fine.  Nothing good food and a lot of love can't cure.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 24, 2011)

.....................


----------



## helmstead (Mar 24, 2011)

You can use CyLence on little guys, works great on lice and biting flies.


----------



## mistee (Mar 24, 2011)

i used python dust last week on my little 2 day old guys w/ no probs and now no lice..


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 24, 2011)

We use Python too on most of ours but we have one goat that always just loses patches of fur when she gets lice and the Python doesn't ever work on her. The vet told us to use Seven Dust on her and that works very quickly.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 26, 2011)

...............


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 26, 2011)

...............


----------



## lilhill (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor baby!  Sorry I laughed.  Evidently Spider was totally traumatized by it.  Bless his tiny heart.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh that poor boy. At least he'll know to get a good head start.


----------



## mlw987m (Mar 26, 2011)

I read the title then post #84 and it just made my day


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 26, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor little guy. I'm so glad he is doing better. I think my one suggestion would be to get a loose mineral instead of the block. As far as feeding wethers, you really don't  need to feed grain unless they are underweight. The browse and everything should be fine. While they are growing, I would feed a grain and make sure it has ammonium chloride in it. Good luck with the 2 little guys!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, my!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 26, 2011)

hehehehe!!!!! Love the story of poor Spider and the big bad bunny


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 26, 2011)

But...Rabbits ARE scary, darn it.

(Trying to make Spider feel better....)


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh that is too funny! And too cute!


----------

